# Youtuber PewDiePie in neuen Skandal verwickelt



## Darkmoon76 (12. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtuber PewDiePie in neuen Skandal verwickelt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Youtuber PewDiePie in neuen Skandal verwickelt*


----------



## miggu25 (12. Dezember 2018)

Oh man da hat jemand sehr viel Ahnung vom Internet und braucht mal wieder klicks. Sucht euch lieber mal anständige Themas aus als sowas @ PCgames. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... ihr wisst wies geht


----------



## Riesenhummel (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich halte das Thema für sehr wichtig! Dieser pewdiedings ist das Krebsgeschwür des Internets und glaubt das er mit allem durchkommen kann! 
Den kann man nicht oft genug auflaufen lassen und fertig machen!


----------



## LostViking (12. Dezember 2018)

Das ihr über dieses antisemitische Kasperle noch berichtet...


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2018)

LostViking schrieb:


> Das ihr diesem antisemitischen Kasperle noch Plattform bietet...


 Plattform bieten? ^^  Wieso das? Er kommt ja nicht zu Wort oder so, es wird kein Video verlinkt, an dem er ggf was verdient. Das einzige, was passieren kann, ist, dass manch einer, der das noch nicht wusste, den Kerl erschrocken meiden wird.


----------



## Shotay3 (12. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Plattform bieten? ^^  Wieso das? Er kommt ja nicht zu Wort oder so, es wird kein Video verlinkt, an dem er ggf was verdient. Das einzige, was passieren kann, ist, dass manch einer, der das noch nicht wusste, den Kerl erschrocken meiden wird.



Schlechte Presse ist immer noch gute Werbung, vor allem für so berühmte YouTuber. Erwische mich selbst oft genug dabei, wie ich mich selbst überzeugen will und denjenigen dann erstmal google, oder die jeweiligen Videos auf YouTube mir selbst anschaue... Zack Boom, Clicks generiert, die Views steigen... PewDiePie hat mit seinem nächsten "Skandal", wie es überall beworben wird, wieder ne Menge Geld verdient. Ob er das allerdings immer so plant oder auch gerne mal in eine Falle tappt, sehe ich mal so und mal so. 

Wollte man jemanden wirklich das Interesse entziehen wäre es das beste, einfach nicht mehr zuzuhören und dem ganzen erst gar keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken, ergo keine Plattform zu bieten. Kann sich PCG aber auch nicht leisten, Artikel über PewDiePie oder ähnlich "reißerische" Artikel bringen Foren und Kommentarbereiche immer zum glühen und wir beide wirken fleißig mit  das generiert mehr Clicks und mehr Aufmerksamkeit und damit auch Moneten.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2018)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Schlechte Presse ist immer noch gute Werbung, vor allem für so berühmte YouTuber. Erwische mich selbst oft genug dabei, wie ich mich selbst überzeugen will und denjenigen dann erstmal google, oder die jeweiligen Videos auf YouTube mir selbst anschaue... Zack Boom, Clicks generiert, die Views steigen... PewDiePie hat mit seinem nächsten "Skandal", wie es überall beworben wird, wieder ne Menge Geld verdient. Ob er das allerdings immer so plant oder auch gerne mal in eine Falle tappt, sehe ich mal so und mal so.
> 
> Wollte man jemanden wirklich das Interesse entziehen wäre es das beste, einfach nicht mehr zuzuhören und dem ganzen erst gar keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken, ergo keine Plattform zu bieten. Kann sich PCG aber auch nicht leisten, Artikel über PewDiePie oder ähnlich "reißerische" Artikel bringen Foren und Kommentarbereiche immer zum glühen und wir beide wirken fleißig mit  das generiert mehr Clicks und mehr Aufmerksamkeit und damit auch Moneten.


 Eine "Plattform bieten" ist aber trotzdem etwas ganz anderes - damit meint man an sich, dass man demjenigen die Gelegenheit bietet, seine Meinung kundzutun oder zumindest zB ein Video von demjenigen zeigt. Man muss doch aber gewisse Missstände auch ansprechen, selbst falls dann einzelne aus Neugier sich den Kram anschauen, den derjenige von sich gibt - wenn man zB vor extremistischen Islamisten warnt, dann bietet man denen ja laut Deiner Argumentation auch eine Plattform und sollte sie daher lieber totschweigen - und das findest du ja sicher nicht gut, oder?  

Dass gewisse Themen auch Klicks bringen ist klar. zb die TV-Sender berichten ja auch von Themen, die potentiell interessant sind, obwohl sie sachlich gesehen kaum jemanden direkt betreffen. zB berichtet man eher von einem schweren Busunfall, weil das eben für viele interessanter ist als eine News darüber, dass zb die Strompreise steigen oder so was, obwohl letzteres jeden betrifft, der Unfall aber betraf von den Tausenden Leuten, die auf der Autobahn unterwegs war, weniger als ein Promille direkt. Daraus kann man aber nicht den Vorwurf stricken, dass es NUR um die Klicks/die Quote geht und nicht um Information.


----------



## LostViking (12. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine "Plattform bieten" ist aber trotzdem etwas ganz anderes (...)



Ich habe meine Aussage angepasst


----------



## combine (12. Dezember 2018)

Nicht alles von The Verge kopieren...

Das ist alles völlig unbegründet.
Schaut euch doch erstmal selber das Review von E;R zu dem Deathnote Life-Action Film an bevor ihr Urteilt. Das ist wirklich gut gemacht und in 40 Minuten hab ich überhaupt keine Anspielungen auf irgendwelches Nazi Zeug entdecken können.

Ich schau Pewdiepie seit Jahren jeden Tag an, wobei in den letzten Monaten seine Videos sehr langweilig geworden sind weil er sich letzten Endes doch der politcal correctness gebeugt hat (und sein content nur noch auf monetarisierung aus ist... das sieht man an den views die deutlich einbrechen) 
Als er noch antisemitische Witze gemacht und die Nazi Jokes ohne nachdenken an seine 60 Millionen subs rausgehauen hat war er auf jedenfall auf dem Peak. Es war einfach genau diese Unbekümmertheit und Ehrlichkeit in seinem Content und da hat man gesehen das in ihm auch noch das Feuer brannte.
Das war ja auch nie wirklich ernst gemeint und wer sich darüber genierte.. ach gott dann ist derjenige einfach zu dumm für diesen Humor und soll lieber bei unge subben und sich von dem gelaber aus dem Bilderbuch einlullen lassen. 
Mein Lieblingszitat von Morrigan  aus Dragon Age : "Könnt ihr den nicht selber denken?"


----------



## Worrel (12. Dezember 2018)

LostViking schrieb:


> Das ihr über dieses antisemitische Kasperle noch berichtet...


Ich hab mich mit PDP nicht wirklich beschäftigt und das auch nicht vor, aber nur weil jemand Nazi-Witze macht, muß der noch lange keiner sein. Siehe zB:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DD4CMG49Di0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Javata (12. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich hab mich mit PDP nicht wirklich beschäftigt und das auch nicht vor, aber nur weil jemand Nazi-Witze macht, muß der noch lange keiner sein.



Ach ja, das war noch gutes TV-Programm.

Ich denke wir sind uns einig, dass es einen Unterschied macht ob man Nazi-Witze über Nazis macht oder Nazi-Witze im Sinne von rassistischen Witzen (quasi für das rechte Publikum). Der Harald macht ja eher Witze über Nazi, nen wirklich rassistischen Witz der über normale Satire hinaus geht hab ich jedenfalls nicht gesehen in dem Video.

Was der Heini da jetzt empfohlen hat ist mir relativ egal, gibt wenig was mich weniger interessiert als der, ist einfach nicht meine Generation/Niveau.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Dezember 2018)

SKANDAL!!!


----------



## RexRazer (13. Dezember 2018)

Okay freue mich dass die PCG es wieder geschafft hat Geld zu verdienen mit nem geklauten Artikel, der nur wieder das geringste an negativen Content aus einem Video zieht um es als Skandal darzustellen.
Aber naja das kennt man ja auch nicht mehr anders, leider. 
Frage mich nämlich schon wo denn der Artikel zu PewDiePie und seiner Charity Aktion ist?
Wahrscheinlich nur nicht spannend genug und zu wenig skandalös


----------



## schokoeis (13. Dezember 2018)

Die Nazi- und Antisemitismuskeule wird wohl nie alt.


----------



## Darkmoon76 (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt entsetzt darüber, wie einige hier diese Sache herunterspielen. Ich hab mir tatsächlich ein paar Videos auf dem Kanal angeschaut und wer das in Ordnung findet, sorry... aber dann falle ich vom Glauben ab. 
Und im besagten Video ist es mehr als eindeutig, wie E;R den Tod einer Person herunterspielt, die von einem Amokfahrer überfahren wurde. Und wie er diese Situation schamlos und ekelerregend für sein Video ausnutzt.

Das finden hier echt manche in Ordnung? Wirklich? Ich bin entsetzt.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## Spitakboy (13. Dezember 2018)

Hört doch einfach alle auf den Idioten auf youtube anzuschauen .... alleine das man darauf eine neugier entwickelt und sich dann weiteren Schrott von ihm anschaut, zeigt doch nur das keiner verstanden hat das er genau darauf aus ist .... 
Und youtube wird PewDieLame nicht bannen, aber schreibt einer von euch mal hier etwas zu diesem thema und der Bannhammer wird schneller geschwungen als Werbung auf PCGames.de xD !!!!!


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

combine schrieb:


> ...Es war einfach genau diese [...] Ehrlichkeit in seinem Content [...]
> Das war ja auch nie wirklich ernst gemeint [...]


Äh ... äääähhh: what?

Entweder ist es ehrlich, dann ist es ehrlich gemeinter Rassismus oder es ist nicht ernst gemeint und es sind nur aus Spaß an der Provokation gerissene Zoten - die sind dann aber nicht mehr ehrlich, weil sie eben nicht seine wirkliche Meinung sind.

Also was denn nun?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt entsetzt darüber, wie einige hier diese Sache herunterspielen. Ich hab mir tatsächlich ein paar Videos auf dem Kanal angeschaut und wer das in Ordnung findet, sorry... aber dann falle ich vom Glauben ab.
> Und im besagten Video ist es mehr als eindeutig, wie E;R den Tod einer Person herunterspielt, die von einem Amokfahrer überfahren wurde. Und wie er diese Situation schamlos und ekelerregend für sein Video ausnutzt.
> 
> Das finden hier echt manche in Ordnung? Wirklich? Ich bin entsetzt.
> ...



Hier geht es aber nicht darum, dass der Typ einen zweiten(!) "Rechten" Kanal hat sondern darum, dass PewDiePie ein(!) Video von ihm empfohlen hat und das deswegen alle auf Pewdiepie rumhacken. Pewdiepie hat eine große Auswahl Videos vorgestellt um deren Kanäle bekannt zu machen, er hat das Death Note Review gesehen und als gut empfunden und deswegen empfohlen. 

Davon ab, du weißt schon, was Death Note ist, oder? 
Ich habe mir das entsprechende Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQB41_Yk5Hw mal im Schnelllauf angesehen und konnte dort nichts finden was anstößig ist. Vielleicht hast du das falsche Video?



Ehrlich gesagt, ich konnte mit PewDiePie nie was anfangen, aber je mehr Snowflakes sich wegen jedem kleinen Scheiß den er mal "verbockt" aufregt, desto sympathischer wird er mir, weil es zeigt, dass er im Gegensatz zu den Snowflakes ein normaler Mensch ist.


----------



## Darkmoon76 (13. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nicht darum, dass der Typ einen zweiten(!) "Rechten" Kanal hat sondern darum, dass PewDiePie ein(!) Video von ihm empfohlen hat und das deswegen alle auf Pewdiepie rumhacken. Pewdiepie hat eine große Auswahl Videos vorgestellt um deren Kanäle bekannt zu machen, er hat das Death Note Review gesehen und als gut empfunden und deswegen empfohlen.
> 
> Davon ab, du weißt schon, was Death Note ist, oder?
> Ich habe mir das entsprechende Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQB41_Yk5Hw mal im Schnelllauf angesehen und konnte dort nichts finden was anstößig ist. Vielleicht hast du das falsche Video?
> ...



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?
Im ersten Teil des Death-Note-Reviews zeigt E;R gegen Ende des Videos sogar Bilder von der Amokfahrt, bei der die Frau getötet wurde, auf einer Demonstration gegen Rassismus. Und solche Szenen muss man nutzen, um ein Review-Video zu "untermalen"? Echt? Das ist für dich ok? So etwas ist dann "empfehlenswert"? Sorry, dafür fehlt mir jedes Verständnis.
Und ja, ich kenne Death Note. Hab den Film gesehen und hatte keine Ambitionen, eine Tragödie aus dem echten Leben damit zu verbinden und ein Video daraus zu machen.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> Im ersten Teil des Death-Note-Reviews zeigt E;R gegen Ende des Videos sogar Bilder von der Amokfahrt, bei der die Frau getötet wurde, auf einer Demonstration gegen Rassismus. Und solche Szenen muss man nutzen, um ein Review-Video zu "untermalen"? Echt? Das ist für dich ok? So etwas ist dann "empfehlenswert"? Sorry, dafür fehlt mir jedes Verständnis.
> Und ja, ich kenne Death Note. Hab den Film gesehen und hatte keine Ambitionen, eine Tragödie aus dem echten Leben damit zu verbinden und ein Video daraus zu machen.



Eigentlich passt die Szene perfekt für Death Note. Ich sehe absolut kein Problem, außer das du unglaublich sensibel zu sein scheinst. Davon ab, sagst du gerade selbst, dass du dich auf ein anderes Video beziehst, nämlich auf Teil 1, der zwar erhältlich ist aber eben durch Teil 2 ersetzt wurde und auf diesen Teil 2 bezieht sich Pewdiepie. 

Ähm ernsthaft, du hast den Film gesehen? Ich konnte mir als halbwegs Fan das nicht antun.


----------



## Shotay3 (13. Dezember 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine "Plattform bieten" ist aber trotzdem etwas ganz anderes - damit meint man an sich, dass man demjenigen die Gelegenheit bietet, seine Meinung kundzutun oder zumindest zB ein Video von demjenigen zeigt. Man muss doch aber gewisse Missstände auch ansprechen, selbst falls dann einzelne aus Neugier sich den Kram anschauen, den derjenige von sich gibt - wenn man zB vor extremistischen Islamisten warnt, dann bietet man denen ja laut Deiner Argumentation auch eine Plattform und sollte sie daher lieber totschweigen - und das findest du ja sicher nicht gut, oder?
> 
> Dass gewisse Themen auch Klicks bringen ist klar. zb die TV-Sender berichten ja auch von Themen, die potentiell interessant sind, obwohl sie sachlich gesehen kaum jemanden direkt betreffen. zB berichtet man eher von einem schweren Busunfall, weil das eben für viele interessanter ist als eine News darüber, dass zb die Strompreise steigen oder so was, obwohl letzteres jeden betrifft, der Unfall aber betraf von den Tausenden Leuten, die auf der Autobahn unterwegs war, weniger als ein Promille direkt. Daraus kann man aber nicht den Vorwurf stricken, dass es NUR um die Klicks/die Quote geht und nicht um Information.



Gebe dir prinzipiell Recht, über extremistische Islamisten sollte man immer informieren und aufklären, ergo, eine Plattform bieten. Information ist meist wichtig! Aber PewDiePie einfach mal unter den Tisch fallen lassen, wenn er eh allen nur auf die Füße tritt und die allgemeine Stimmung eh schon Anti hier im Forum ist, würde ja vermutlich auch nicht schaden, geschweige denn jemand hier vermissen  oder?  Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, für PewDiePie funktioniert diese Show... wollte da jetzt gar nicht so gegen unsere geliebte PCG feuern. Sehe deine Argumentation aber voll ein. Aber der Ur-Beitrag von Lost Viking wurde ja schon korrigiert, berichten wäre da der vermutlich eher angemessene Ausdruck


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2018)

Shotay3 schrieb:


> Gebe dir prinzipiell Recht, über extremistische Islamisten sollte man immer informieren und aufklären, ergo, eine Plattform bieten. Information ist meist wichtig! Aber PewDiePie einfach mal unter den Tisch fallen lassen, wenn er eh allen nur auf die Füße tritt und die allgemeine Stimmung eh schon Anti hier im Forum ist, würde ja vermutlich auch nicht schaden, geschweige denn jemand hier vermissen  oder?  Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte, für PewDiePie funktioniert diese Show... wollte da jetzt gar nicht so gegen unsere geliebte PCG feuern. Sehe deine Argumentation aber voll ein. Aber der Ur-Beitrag von Lost Viking wurde ja schon korrigiert, berichten wäre da der vermutlich eher angemessene Ausdruck



Es wäre nur schön, wenn die unterbezahlten PCGames Newsautoren nicht nur einen Artikel irgendwo von einer Webseite abschreiben sondern sich bei verschiedenen Quellen über die richtigen Sachverhalte aufklären würden, gerade eben bei solchen reißerischen Themen. Am einfachsten wäre es schon die Kommentare zu diesen Artikeln zu lesen, weil da oft mehr Hintergrundinfo enthalten ist als im Artikel selbst. 

Pewdiepie ist ja aus Angst vor den ganzen SJW-Mobs schon absolut handzahm in den letzten Monaten geworden. Natürlich können sie ihn trotzdem nicht in Ruhe lassen, weil er eben ein "Normalo" ist, dazu weiß und hetero (und seine Freundin ist auch noch hübsch und blond, geht ja gar nicht).


----------



## DeathMD (13. Dezember 2018)

Uhhh... der Furz brauchte wieder mehr Klicks und Abonnenten. Gut gemacht PCG und Co.... gut gemacht....


----------



## ICamus (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe mir die Szene wegen der sich nun aufgeregt wird angesehen. Sie ist so handzahm, dass selbst Nachrichtensender sie zeigen. Das erklärt wohl das MSNBC Logo in der Aufnahme. Irgendeine Form von Rassismus oder Antisemitismus habe ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich gesehen in den letzten ~8 Minuten von Part 1.


----------



## TheSinner (13. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Pewdiepie ist ja aus Angst vor den ganzen SJW-Mobs schon absolut handzahm in den letzten Monaten geworden. Natürlich können sie ihn trotzdem nicht in Ruhe lassen, weil er eben ein "Normalo" ist, dazu weiß und hetero (und seine Freundin ist auch noch hübsch und blond, geht ja gar nicht).



Ja, schön die Theorie der Hirnlosen und leicht Beeinflussbaren unterstützen - es gibt voll total eine Verschwörung gegen weiße Heteros. Das hat bestimmt nichts mit Pewdipies Aussagen in der Vergangenheit zu tun, Quatsch. Der weiße heterosexuelle Mann ist vom Aussterben bedroht, ich sags dir. Total. Ich schau mich um und es gibt quasi überhaupt keine mehr, alle weg-SJWt.

Dass es wirklich allen Ernstes Leute gibt die diesen Müll glauben ist einfach nur erschreckend und traurig.

Was Pewdipies neuesten "Aufreger" angeht... das ist einfach belanglos, Menschen haben einfach zuviel Zeit und müssen sich deshalb immer neue schwachsinnige Anlässe suchen sich aufzuregen. Klar, Pewdipie ist eine einfache Zielscheibe angesichts früherer Entgleisungen und seiner generellen Aufmerksamkeitssucht und seiner penetranten Art - und ja, man sollte schon prüfen was man da so empfiehlt - aber letztendlich ist es einfach ein weiteres Beispiel für "Geilo da können wir wen rund machen, alle Ventile öffnen und Feuermodus auf RANT stellen!". Daraus allerdings abzuleiten dass es eine wie auch immer geartete Jagd auf "Normies" (allein schon der Gebrauch des Wortes zeigt was ich von diesem Diskussionsniveau zu halten habe) gäbe ist allerdings bizarr. Was kommt als Nächstes? "Verteidige das weiße Kulturgut und setz vier Kinder in die Welt"?  *schauder*

Pewdipie ist ein Depp. 

Dafür braucht es keine Analyse sondern eine Beobachtung von knapp drei willkürlich ausgewählten Videos von ihm.


----------



## Darkmoon76 (13. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es wäre nur schön, wenn die unterbezahlten PCGames Newsautoren nicht nur einen Artikel irgendwo von einer Webseite abschreiben sondern sich bei verschiedenen Quellen über die richtigen Sachverhalte aufklären würden, gerade eben bei solchen reißerischen Themen. Am einfachsten wäre es schon die Kommentare zu diesen Artikeln zu lesen, weil da oft mehr Hintergrundinfo enthalten ist als im Artikel selbst.
> 
> Pewdiepie ist ja aus Angst vor den ganzen SJW-Mobs schon absolut handzahm in den letzten Monaten geworden. Natürlich können sie ihn trotzdem nicht in Ruhe lassen, weil er eben ein "Normalo" ist, dazu weiß und hetero (und seine Freundin ist auch noch hübsch und blond, geht ja gar nicht).



Es gibt null Rechtfertigung dafür, solche Videos gut zu finden. Das hat nichts mit Recherche zu tun. Vielleicht verstehst du das nicht. Aber einen solchen Kanal zu empfehlen ist unter aller Kanone. Es gibt in meinen Augen absolut keine Entschuldigung dafür. Es gibt keine Sachverhalte, die sowas aufklären. Denn entweder kennt er den Kanal und weiß, was dieser Youtuber sonst so postet oder er hätte sich mal darüber informieren sollen. So, wie ihr Recherche hier erwartet, kann man das auch von einer Youtube-Größe wie PewDiePie erwarten, der Millionen von Fans mit seinen Videos beeinflusst. Daher gibt es für mich absolut gar keine Rechtfertigung für ein solches Verhalten.
Das magst du anders sehen, aber so gehen Meinungen nun einmal auseinander.


----------



## ICamus (13. Dezember 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Es gibt null Rechtfertigung dafür, solche Videos gut zu finden. Das hat nichts mit Recherche zu tun. Vielleicht verstehst du das nicht. Aber einen solchen Kanal zu empfehlen ist unter aller Kanone. Es gibt in meinen Augen absolut keine Entschuldigung dafür. Es gibt keine Sachverhalte, die sowas aufklären. Denn entweder kennt er den Kanal und weiß, was dieser Youtuber sonst so postet oder er hätte sich mal darüber informieren sollen. So, wie ihr Recherche hier erwartet, kann man das auch von einer Youtube-Größe wie PewDiePie erwarten, der Millionen von Fans mit seinen Videos beeinflusst. Daher gibt es für mich absolut gar keine Rechtfertigung für ein solches Verhalten.
> Das magst du anders sehen, aber so gehen Meinungen nun einmal auseinander.



Wieso sollte sich überhaupt irgendjemand für seinen Geschmack vor einer anderen Person rechtfertigen müssen?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2018)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Tod einer gewissen Heather Heyer lustig, die während einer Protestaktion von einem Auto überfahren wurde



einer "gewissen"? really?  
außerdem wurde die frau auch nicht lediglich "überfahren", sie wurde (implizit: vorsätzlich) ermordet!


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Im ersten Teil des Death-Note-Reviews zeigt E;R gegen Ende des Videos sogar Bilder von der Amokfahrt, bei der die Frau getötet wurde, auf einer Demonstration gegen Rassismus. Und solche Szenen muss man nutzen, um ein Review-Video zu "untermalen"? Echt?


Nicht "zu untermalen", sondern, um mit diesem Beispiel einen Kritikpunkt zu erläutern. Und in der Art und Weise, wie das in das Video integriert ist, finde ich das angemessen. (Link)


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Es gibt null Rechtfertigung dafür, solche Videos gut zu finden. [...] Aber einen solchen Kanal zu empfehlen ist unter aller Kanone. Es gibt in meinen Augen absolut keine Entschuldigung dafür. Es gibt keine Sachverhalte, die sowas aufklären. Denn entweder kennt er den Kanal und weiß, was dieser Youtuber sonst so postet oder er hätte sich mal darüber informieren sollen.


Ich weiß ja nicht, was PDP nun genau empfiehlt und werde auch einen Teufel tun, mir deswegen jetzt das entsprechende Video rauszusuchen .... aber was E;R in seinem Deathnote Kritik Video (Part1) sagt, hat scheinbar Hand und Fuß. Es ist eine recht begründete Kritik an der Umsetzung des Live Action Films.
Wenn ich nun sagen würde: _"Hier, diese Deathnote Kritik solltest du dir mal ansehen"_ oder vielleicht auch den Kanal empfehle, weil mich noch andere Film Kritiken dort interessiert haben, muß ich ja noch lange nicht alle(!) Videos in ihrer Gänze(!) gesehen haben und je nachdem, wie sehr E;R mit welcher Meinung auch immer hausieren geht, kann man das durchaus auch übersehen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und in der Art und Weise, wie das in das Video integriert ist, finde ich das angemessen. (Link)



du hörst aber schon, was er sagt? einfach nur gedankenlosigkeit (was mich bei der videoauswahl wundern würde)? doppeldeutig ist es mal in jedem fall, und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das auch genauso gewollt ist. kennt man ja. - oder überinterpretiere ich an der stelle?


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hörst aber schon, was er sagt? einfach nur gedankenlosigkeit (was mich bei der videoauswahl wundern würde)? doppeldeutig ist es mal in jedem fall, und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das auch genauso gewollt ist. kennt man ja. - oder überinterpretiere ich an der stelle?


Es geht um die Regeln des _DeathNote _Tagebuchs (in das man wohl Leute reinschreibt, die den Tod "verdient haben" und die daraufhin wie von einem Dschinn gewünscht tatsächlich versterben). Zusätzlich hat der Nutzer des Tagebuchs wohl noch die Möglichkeit, Personen zu "übernehmen", also quasi fernzusteuern. So könnte er eben jenen Autofahrer "ferngesteuert" haben. Und anhand dieses konkreten Beispiels erklärt er dann diese Regel.

Genauso könnte man jetzt irgendwelchen Terroristen (zB 9/11 Anschlag) als Fan Theorie die Matrix-Handlung in den Hintergrund stellen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und anhand dieses konkreten Beispiels erklärt er dann diese Regel.



das hab ich verstanden, auch wenn ich den film nicht kenne. 
es geht darum, wie er das ganze kommentiert:  "there is too much shit in the way for a car to hit her."
das ist im sinne der regelerklärung natürlich nicht falsch, aber bei dem gewählten beispielvideo hat seine wortwahl - imo ziemlich eindeutig sogar - noch eine weitere bedeutungsebene.


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das hab ich verstanden, auch wenn ich den film nicht kenne.
> es geht darum, wie er das ganze kommentiert:  "there is too much shit in the way for a car to hit her."
> das ist im sinne der regelerklärung natürlich nicht falsch, aber bei dem gewählten beispielvideo hat seine wortwahl - imo ziemlich eindeutig sogar - noch eine weitere bedeutungsebene.


Halte ich jetzt für überinterpretiert.


----------



## kathiley (13. Dezember 2018)

Warum sind Gaming Sites in letzter Zeit so scharf auf sinnlose Click Bait Nachrichten auf Bild Niveau aus?
Schämem solltet Ihr Euch, dass Ihr solch sinnlose Themen postet.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> einer "gewissen"? really?
> außerdem wurde die frau auch nicht lediglich "überfahren", sie wurde (implizit: vorsätzlich) ermordet!


Besser man nimmt das Wort "Mord" bei Tötungsdelikten  gar nicht mehr in den Mund sonst geht 's  einem hinterher wie Herrn Maaßen.


----------



## riesenwiesel (13. Dezember 2018)

kathiley schrieb:


> Warum sind Gaming Sites in letzter Zeit so scharf auf sinnlose Click Bait Nachrichten auf Bild Niveau aus?


Weil die Einnahmen aus den Werbeartikeln für Overwatch-Skins einfach nicht reichen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Halte ich jetzt für überinterpretiert.


Sehe ich in diesem Fall auch so. Die Formulierung an sich ist völlig typisch für solche Videos und für Leute wie mich, die das ursprüngliche Videomaterial nicht kennen, ist in keinster Weise ersichtlich um wen es sich in dem Video handelt. 
Da halte ich noch eher für diskussionswürdig, warum man ein überhaupt Video in der Art verwendet, statt zu diskutieren welches man jetzt genau verwendet hat. Auf die Füße tritt man damit garantiert immer jemandem.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2018)

kathiley schrieb:


> Schämem solltet Ihr Euch, dass Ihr solch sinnlose Themen postet.



Nö, wieso? Weil du es sinnlos findest heißt das nicht dass es so ist


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Es gibt null Rechtfertigung dafür, solche Videos gut zu finden. Das hat nichts mit Recherche zu tun. Vielleicht verstehst du das nicht. Aber einen solchen Kanal zu empfehlen ist unter aller Kanone. Es gibt in meinen Augen absolut keine Entschuldigung dafür. Es gibt keine Sachverhalte, die sowas aufklären. Denn entweder kennt er den Kanal und weiß, was dieser Youtuber sonst so postet oder er hätte sich mal darüber informieren sollen. So, wie ihr Recherche hier erwartet, kann man das auch von einer Youtube-Größe wie PewDiePie erwarten, der Millionen von Fans mit seinen Videos beeinflusst. Daher gibt es für mich absolut gar keine Rechtfertigung für ein solches Verhalten.
> Das magst du anders sehen, aber so gehen Meinungen nun einmal auseinander.



Ich sehe das tatsächlich anders. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man einen Artikel ohne Hintergrundkenntnisse der Sachverhalts veröffentlicht oder ob man sagt: "Hey, mir gefällt dieses Video auf You Tube, schaut euch das mal an". Das Video, insbesondere der empfohlene Teil 2 der keinerlei Aufreger enthält, lässt nun mal nicht auf sonstiges Verhalten des Erstellers schließen. 
Weißt du wirklich bei jedem Autoren, Sänger oder Schauspieler und den anderen Beteiligten an einem Produkt das du konsumierst dessen exakte politische Meinung und wählst entsprechend nach diesen Kriterien die Medien, die du konsumierst? 
Oder kaufst du nur von Firmen, wo du genau weißt, an diesem Produkt hat keiner in der Kette mit "falscher" politischer Meinung mitgearbeitet?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Weil die Einnahmen aus den Werbeartikeln für Overwatch-Skins einfach nicht reichen.
> 
> 
> Sehe ich in diesem Fall auch so. Die Formulierung an sich ist völlig typisch für solche Videos und für Leute wie mich, die das ursprüngliche Videomaterial nicht kennen, ist in keinster Weise ersichtlich um wen es sich in dem Video handelt.



ich behaupte einfach mal, dass zumindest jeder halbwegs politisch interessierte, ganz egal welcher couleur, diesen clip kennt und auch weiß, was dort zu sehen ist. in den usa sowieso. zufällig gewählt wurde er mal mit sicherheit nicht. 

pdp (nur) wegen eines comments zum video an die wand zu nageln, halte ich allerdings auch für reichlich übertrieben. nur diese weißer-mann-opfer-nummer könnten sich einige hier so langsam mal sparen. das ist wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## Siriuz (13. Dezember 2018)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> Im ersten Teil des Death-Note-Reviews zeigt E;R gegen Ende des Videos sogar Bilder von der Amokfahrt, bei der die Frau getötet wurde, auf einer Demonstration gegen Rassismus. Und solche Szenen muss man nutzen, um ein Review-Video zu "untermalen"? Echt? Das ist für dich ok? So etwas ist dann "empfehlenswert"? Sorry, dafür fehlt mir jedes Verständnis.
> Und ja, ich kenne Death Note. Hab den Film gesehen und hatte keine Ambitionen, eine Tragödie aus dem echten Leben damit zu verbinden und ein Video daraus zu machen.



Und hier schon der erste Fehler. Diese Demo war organisiert von Trump-Gegnern. Dort "demonstrierten" überwiegend linksextreme Menschen. Bitte schon bei der Wahrheit bleiben.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur diese weißer-mann-opfer-nummer könnten sich einige hier so langsam mal sparen. das ist wirklich lächerlich.



unterschreib ich so.

Der Unsinn kommt aber ja eh immer von den selben Pappenheimern


----------



## riesenwiesel (13. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich behaupte einfach mal, dass zumindest jeder halbwegs politisch interessierte, ganz egal welcher couleur, diesen clip kennt und auch weiß, was dort zu sehen ist. in den usa sowieso. zufällig gewählt wurde er mal mit sicherheit nicht.


Ich würde mal behaupten, ich bin deutlich überdurchschnittlich politisch interessiert und mir sagt der Clip nichts, was nicht für das Ereignis an sich gilt. Mag in den USA anders sein. Also ohne Hintergrundwissen kann man dem Video, zumindest an der Stelle, keinen Vorwurf machen. Wie es mit dem Rest davon aussieht und ob man Leuten die auf das Video verweisen dieses Wissen unterstellen kann oder muss, steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> unterschreib ich so.
> 
> Der Unsinn kommt aber ja eh immer von den selben Pappenheimern



Der "Unsinn" basiert nun mal auf dem Fakt, dass die linkspoltischen Amis (und inzwischen auch viele Briten) im Internet geradezu einen Hass auf "Normalos" und heterosexuelle weiße Männer haben und deswegen solche Hetzjagten wie gegen Pewdiepie veranstaltet werden oder siehe eben auch das jetzt mit der Oscar-Verleihung etc. pp, die politische Korrektheit dreht nun mal aktuell voll am Rad. Das kommt dann teils sogar von anderen weißen, heterosexuellen Männern, die sich dafür schämen weiß und hetero zu sein aber sich nicht selbst kasteien wollen, weil sie ja der "richtigen Meinung" sind. 

Ich finde diese ganzen Aktionen, einschließlich dieser Hetzjagten einfach nur lächerlich. Entsprechend armselig das Verhalten der Veranstalter.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich finde diese ganzen Aktionen, einschließlich dieser Hetzjagten einfach nur lächerlich. Entsprechend armselig das Verhalten der Veranstalter.


Mir fällt dazu nur Harald Schmidts Satz dazu ein (Aus dem Video von Worrel weiter oben)
" Könnte da nicht einer Anti... aus der Aussage *herauslesen*"

Das bringt es auf dem Punkt, es werden heutzutage Ausschnitte vom Gesagten herausgegriffen und auf die Goldwaage gelegt bzw Dinge herausinterpretiert die oftmals ehr oder minder eindeutig so nie gemeint waren !

Das fängt mit Kleinigkeiten an wie "Ich bin nicht links" wo dann herausorakelt wird das betreffende Person "Rechtsradikal" ist und die ganzen Nuancen dazwischen direkt wegignoriert werden.


Und nur um es klar zu machen, mir war, ist und wird auch immer PdP sowas von egal sein, nicht das da einer sonst was aus meinen Text herausließt.


----------



## DeathMD (13. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der "Unsinn" basiert nun mal auf dem Fakt, dass die linkspoltischen Amis (und inzwischen auch viele Briten) im Internet geradezu einen Hass auf "Normalos" und heterosexuelle weiße Männer haben und deswegen solche Hetzjagten wie gegen Pewdiepie veranstaltet werden oder siehe eben auch das jetzt mit der Oscar-Verleihung etc. pp, die politische Korrektheit dreht nun mal aktuell voll am Rad. Das kommt dann teils sogar von anderen weißen, heterosexuellen Männern, die sich dafür schämen weiß und hetero zu sein aber sich nicht selbst kasteien wollen, weil sie ja der "richtigen Meinung" sind.
> 
> Ich finde diese ganzen Aktionen, einschließlich dieser Hetzjagten einfach nur lächerlich. Entsprechend armselig das Verhalten der Veranstalter.



Ja das ist ein lauter Mob, dem wir durchaus zu viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken aber ich glaube kaum, dass sich der "normale" homosexuelle weiße Mann, die "normale" transsexuelle asiatische Frau oder die "normale" heterosexuelle weiße Frau, die sich einfach nur für eine gerechtere Bezahlung einsetzt, davon repräsentiert fühlt und sich eben auch mehr als die "Normalos" sehen. "Linkspolitische Amis" ist für mich auch immer ein recht amüsanter Begriff, weil diese im Grunde nicht existieren und nur einer Wunschrealität der Amerikaner selbst entspringen. Die Demokraten sind Republikaner die ein bisschen weiter links von rechts angesiedelt sind, die Mitte ist trotzdem noch in weiter ferne.

Hetzjagt finde ich auch immer lustig, weil ich mich als heterosexueller weißer Mann weder gehetzt noch gejagt fühle. Warum?! Ziemlich einfach, ich bekomme den Bullshit gar nicht erst mit. Was interessiert mich bitte das Geblubber von irgendwelchen YouTubern, Twitteranten, Facbookisanten, Influenza und anderen überaus unwichtigen Persönlichkeiten des 21. Jhdt? Es interessiert mich auch einen Scheiß, was irgendwelche Hollywoodsternchen gerade denken oder ob Kim mit ihren fetten Arsch gerade in einer Tür stecken geblieben ist. Das sind alles unwichtige Persönlichkeiten, denen viel zu viel Aufmerksamkeit zukommt und die dafür auch noch fürstlich entlohnt werden.

Um es kurz zu machen, es kann keine Hetzjagt geben, wenn man sich nicht hetzen lässt oder in Neusprech: Es gibt keinen Shitstorm, wenn sich niemand für den Shit interessiert. Easy oder?...


----------



## ICamus (13. Dezember 2018)

Es scheitert nur an der Realität. Denn die Menschen interessieren sich ja gerade für die "Shitstorms" und "Aufreger".


----------



## DeathMD (13. Dezember 2018)

ICamus schrieb:


> Es scheitert nur an der Realität. Denn die Menschen interessieren sich ja gerade für die "Shitstorms" und "Aufreger".



Cool endlich habe ich die Gewissheit, dass ich ein Alien bin.


----------



## ICamus (13. Dezember 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Cool endlich habe ich die Gewissheit, dass ich ein Alien bin.



Mehr so Alf oder doch eher Dead Space?


----------



## FrederikNeuburg (13. Dezember 2018)

Eben habe ich mal die Jahresberichte von Amnesty International durchforstet:
https://www.amnesty.de/informieren/amnesty-report

Misandrie scheint doch ein eher untergeordnetes Problem zu sein^^:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misandrie

Aber die Menschenrechte schützen ja auch heterosexuelle weiße Männer, insbesondere Artikel 2 (Verbot der Diskriminierung). Also alle die meinen, dass heterosexuelle Männer diskriminiert werden, runter vom Sofa, Controller aus der Hand und für die Menschenrechte einsetzen und bei Amnesty International eine Untergruppe gründen. Wer es mit abgesicherten Fakten (keine Fake News und keine Fake Science bitte) und mit entsprechenden Berichten von Betroffenen belegen kann, wird sicherlich keine Steine in den Weg gelegt bekommen.
Also hier die Fakten der AEMR von 1948:
Artikel 2 (Verbot der Diskriminierung)
Jeder hat Anspruch auf die in dieser Erklärung verkündeten Rechte und Freiheiten ohne irgendeinen Unterschied, etwa nach Rasse*, Hautfarbe, Geschlecht, Sprache, Religion, politischer oder sonstiger Überzeugung, nationaler oder sozialer Herkunft, Vermögen, Geburt oder sonstigem Stand.
Des Weiteren darf kein Unterschied gemacht werden auf Grund der politischen, rechtlichen oder internationalen Stellung des Landes oder Gebiets, dem eine Person angehört, gleichgültig ob dieses unabhängig ist, unter Treuhandschaft steht, keine Selbstregierung besitzt oder sonst in seiner Souveränität eingeschränkt ist.
https://www.amnesty.de/alle-30-artikel-der-allgemeinen-erklaerung-der-menschenrechte


----------



## Worrel (13. Dezember 2018)

ICamus schrieb:


> Mehr so Alf oder doch eher Dead Space?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trexorn (13. Dezember 2018)

Einfach mehr als lächerlich. Ihn wegen nem Death Note Video mal wieder zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen und sich auf alles stürzen was man nur finden kann - außer Spendensammlungen, die sind ja anscheinend total egal - ist traurig. Dass so verklemmte Baby Boomer wie man sie hier in den Kommentaren hier finden kann auf so nen Schmarrn anspringen war ja wieder Mal klar. Jeder der sich mit Felix auch nur ein bisschen auseinander gesetzt hätte wüsste bei jedem "Skandal" was daran heiße Luft ist. Aber ist ja egal! Lieber groß Maul aufreißen. Wenn ihr so nem Titel ganz nach "Bild" Style schon so viel Aufmerksamkeit schenkt dann beschäftigt euch doch auch mit der Materie. Mehr als 20er IQ kann man doch erwarten. Traurig und typisch deutsche/PCG(H) Community :-------)


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2018)

Trexorn schrieb:


> Mehr als 20er IQ kann man doch erwarten. Traurig und typisch deutsche/PCG(H) Community :-------)



Das will ich mal überlesen haben und in Zukunft auch nicht mehr eventuell lesen. Anders ausgedrückt: spar dir sowas sonst gibts mal was auf die Finger


----------



## kstarosu (14. Dezember 2018)

Das ist wirklich traurig, dass sich PCGH mit dem Thema unnötig auseinandersetzt. Felix als pro Antisemit abzustemplen ist einer der dümmsten Aussagen die ich in diesem Jahr gehört habe. Ich meine klar Felix hätte sich mit den Channels auseinander setzen können. Aber bei 28 Channels nicht leicht, vorallem da er ja noch ein Privat Leben, mutliple videos am Tag produziert, selber schneidet, aufnimmt etc.
Ihn aber wegen einem Netflix Death Note Adaption Review Video zu kritisieren ist falsch. Ich kann auch Video XY von ApoRed Feiern (was ich auch tu, bspw sein Range Rover review sagt er bspw "Macht nicht einen auf Macker wenn ihr fährt, sonder fahrt sicher.") aber komplett steh ich nicht hinter sein Content wie die 24h Videos, die Pranks etc.


----------



## DeathMD (14. Dezember 2018)

ICamus schrieb:


> Mehr so Alf oder doch eher Dead Space?



Ne, schon das Original...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZxuzeXF7zo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2018)

trexorn, kstarosu? waren das die nicknames, die der nickname-generator der pdp (pardon: "felix") defense force als erstes ausgespuckt hat?


----------



## Trexorn (14. Dezember 2018)

Was hat es für einen Sinn sich über jetzt über Nicknames zu beschweren, "Bonkid"?


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> trexorn, kstarosu? waren das die nicknames, die der nickname-generator der pdp (pardon: "felix") defense force als erstes ausgespuckt hat?



hab auch die IPs der beiden mal geprüft, weil ich von einem Doppelaccount ausging da fast zeitgleich angemeldet (ein Tag Unterschied) und ähnlicher Inhalt der Beiträge. War aber nicht der Fall, sind verschiedene User.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2018)

Trexorn schrieb:


> Was hat es für einen Sinn sich über jetzt über Nicknames zu beschweren, "Bonkid"?



äußerst schlagfertig, muss ich schon zugeben!


----------



## Worrel (14. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> äußerst schlagfertig, muss ich schon zugeben!



Tres bon, Kid,


----------



## Martina (15. Dezember 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab auch die IPs der beiden mal geprüft, weil ich von einem Doppelaccount ausging da fast zeitgleich angemeldet (ein Tag Unterschied) und ähnlicher Inhalt der Beiträge. War aber nicht der Fall, sind verschiedene User.



ip unterschiedlich ?
das sagt genau was aus ?



Nichts


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Dezember 2018)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> ip unterschiedlich ?
> das sagt genau was aus ?
> 
> 
> ...



Solange sie kein VPN nutzen kann man aber trotz unterschiedlicher IP den annähernden Ort feststellen, ist der unterschiedlich, sind es zwangsweise verschiedene Nutzer.


----------



## Martina (15. Dezember 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Solange sie kein* VPN* nutzen kann man aber trotz unterschiedlicher IP den annähernden Ort feststellen, ist der unterschiedlich, sind es zwangsweise verschiedene Nutzer.



Fällt dir etwas auf...du nennst es schon selber


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Dezember 2018)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Fällt dir etwas auf...du nennst es schon selber



Auch das merkt man aber, nur wenn sie einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst nehmen, wo man deutsche IPs selbst aussuchen kann, nur dann funktioniert das. Bei kostenlosen oder Billigsoftware hat man ja nur die Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Ländern zum Auswählen, und die IPs dieser Dienste sind inzwischen auch bekannt.


----------

